#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  What are your favorite tourist destinations in Sri Lanka?

## Bhavya

When it comes to tour, Sri Lanka has lots of places to explore.And every one of us has our own favorite places in Sri Lanka. For me Colombo, Batticalo, Trincomalee, and Nuwara Eliya. Do you guys have any favorite tourist destinations in Sri Lanka? Let us know those places in the comments below!

----------

